# Who all is in South Dakota?



## Schroedc (Aug 22, 2016)

So I'm heading halfway across South Dakota on Tuesday. (It's late Monday as I write this) going out I-90 and of anyone is near my route and wants to meet in the afternoon or evening go ahead and message me contact info. Not sure if I'll have time to stop but I thought I'd plan for possibility. Possibly going north up I-29? As well.

Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 23, 2016)

Heck, your almost here when you're there. Keep going and bring some stuff to trade... and a sawmill... 

@ripjack13 a bandsaw is not a sawmill...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 23, 2016)

@David Van Asperen is in SD. SD isn't far from where I'm at, but you know that already.


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2016)

@Sprung, what are you doing up this early, you're supposed to be resting!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Heck, your almost here when you're there. Keep going and bring some stuff to trade... and a sawmill...
> 
> @ripjack13 a bandsaw is not a sawmill...



What exit do I take for the bridge?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Sprung, what are you doing up this early, you're supposed to be resting!



Couldn't sleep...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2016)

I am about 5 miles south of I-90.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Heck, your almost here when you're there. Keep going and bring some stuff to trade... and a sawmill...
> 
> @ripjack13 a bandsaw is not a sawmill...



I don't understand.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What exit do I take for the bridge?


That's the spirit, it's the 2nd exit.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 23, 2016)

@Schroedc Sorry I missed this post . @Sprung tagged me so I sent you a pm If it works out stop in I am in the center of South Dakota, not sure that is anywhere near your destination but you are welcome anytime
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Schroedc Sorry I missed this post . @Sprung tagged me so I sent you a pm If it works out stop in I am in the center of South Dakota, not sure that is anywhere near your destination but you are welcome anytime
> Dave



Thanks Dave, you're south a bit of my planned route home. If I hadn't spent over two hours crawling through a barn looking at tools I'd have had the time. Maybe next trip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 23, 2016)

Well Colin found time to stop for a bit . What a pleasure to finally meet with a fellow Wood Barter member.
Had a good good but brief visit and it is easy to know that Colin has a passion for hand tools as well as a vast knowledge of them and wood as well. Hope to visit his shop at some point.
Thanks for making time to stop in @Schroedc it was a true pleasure
Dave

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Aug 25, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Well Colin found time to stop for a bit . What a pleasure to finally meet with a fellow Wood Barter member.
> Had a good good but brief visit and it is easy to know that Colin has a passion for hand tools as well as a vast knowledge of them and wood as well. Hope to visit his shop at some point.
> Thanks for making time to stop in @Schroedc it was a true pleasure
> Dave



No pics guys????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 25, 2016)

@David Van Asperen i just noticed you are from Huron. Do you by chance know any of the melon grows south of you near Woonsocket? We used to haul a lot of melons out of there


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 25, 2016)

@Tony I was so excited to finally meet a Wod Barter member that I never gave it a thought, but Colin did take a picture of me ,just to prove that I exist. If a meet up ver happen again I will take some pics
Dave

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 25, 2016)

@BarnickCustomCalls I know of the melon growers and their wonderful products but I do not personally know them. My sister and her husband (Scott) live a little closer to that area and Scott farm and knows most everyone in that area.
Dave


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 25, 2016)

@Tony - took one at David's place. He has a great little shop and I have a case of mill envy. It was late at Matt's and I forgot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It was late at Matt's and I forgot.



I have a mug shot more suited for radio anyways - it would probably break the camera and certainly break WB.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> . It was late at Matt's and I forgot.
> 
> View attachment 112062



So no pix of Matt....does that mean he exists only on the internet? 
No pix didn't happen...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> So no pix of Matt....does that mean he exists only on the internet?
> No pix didn't happen...



Hey, if you really want to see pics of my mug, just look at them on facebook, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

